# BW Report



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

From about 10 days ago. My buddy who got me into kayak fishing, God bless him, come down from North Carolina and we made a couple of trips to blackwater. He caught some reds and I caught maybe 20 or so trout and a grizzled old redfish with a bite taken out of the bottom of his tail. 

A few of the trout were keepers but were all released. My red and trout were on a Paul Brown Fat Boy, his fish on a gold spoon. We packed up around lunch and moved north of the interstate.

Launched at the Bagdad launch by the school and fished the mud flat straight across. Several reds, two slot, were caught in 12-24" of water. 

He flew and didn't have a kayak, so he used the tandem. It actually worked really well with one person. It just squats in the back and looks like you're about to plane off all the time.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

The red in the first pic looks big enough to take you for a ride


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet! Thanks for sharing. I need to get my new to me Revo over that way soon!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice job Tres I've been meaning to launch there for some time. How were the bugs?


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Nice job Tres I've been meaning to launch there for some time. How were the bugs?


No bugs when we went. That's my first time fishing there, so I don't know if that's just because we were lucky or what. Seemed like a decent place to catch a slot red though.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice job!


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Tres said:


> No bugs when we went. That's my first time fishing there, so I don't know if that's just because we were lucky or what. Seemed like a decent place to catch a slot red though.


As long as there is a breeze they are usually not too bad there. No breeze & they will drain you dry.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

For some reason they love tearing me up. most the time they wont bother anyone but me.


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

nice job tres, thats a really awesome looking red


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> For some reason they love tearing me up. most the time they wont bother anyone but me.


Don't feel sour they ate me alive today back at the ramp.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Yakmaster said:


> nice job tres, thats a really awesome looking red


Thanks! He's one of the better ones I've put in the boat. I was pretty happy to land him.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice job Tres.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. I'll have to make at least one more blackwater trip this year before spring really sets in.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Where are yall launching over there??


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Capt. Redbeard said:


> Where are yall launching over there??


There are several places. You can launch in Bagdad for free by the school or at the boat ramp to fish north of the interstate. You can also launch at the old Nichol's seafood or across the river at the end of ward basin rd to fish south of 10.


----------

